# Non Resident Fees For NoDak



## spazzmn77 (Feb 22, 2006)

Im glad one of my questions was answered courtesy of Chukardog and i think its cool how many people are willing to help someone out, I am planning a week long mixed bag hunting trip this fall around early mid nov, aside from where to go ( would a North Dakota Gazetter show PLOTS and other public land ) what licence(s) do we need to go waterfowl and pheasant hunting do we need.
Thanks


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the link to NDGF Hunting: http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/

You will need a seperate license for waterfowl and upland.

The plots guide is available on this NDGF site as well. It can be printed.

Good Luck

Bob


----------

